# Rare FMA Footage



## MJS (Apr 24, 2007)

Found this old clip showing some great FMA Masters!  Enjoy!


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the clip.  It's nice to see Momoy Canete in the opening sequence.  That last San Miguel step is just beautiful.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

